# My New Ana / Digi



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry theres no french section so i think this is the right place for this.

ive been after a watch of this type for a while now and after lusting after the omega version but knowing i cant afford that ,i lowered my sights to a sector 600 .these were reasonable have a good name and well respected on other forums so had seen some for good prices and was ready to pull the trigger on a sector.

a few weeks ago i posted my lip chrono on a saturday thread and had some nice reply's back asking where you could buy these so i said where and decided to have a look at what was available ,i saw this watch and it had an 8 day listing so i put in a really cheeky bid and thought nothing of it ,i only bloody went and won it .

well it turned up today just as i was going to work and for me theres nothing worse than waiting for something and when it turns up you cant get youre hands on it ,so ive come home from work early just to have a look and i cant believe how good this watch is .anyone who has a lip watch will know what i mean by the detail and quality of thier watches is amazing ,well this one has it all so many functions and time zones etc i need to read up on .

the weight feels right its on a really good bracelet ,im so impressed and slightly embarrassed at the price i got it for i feel i should send my french friend something extra(im not obviously).

anyway thats my story and a quick review of my new purchase to say im happy with it is an understatement .will do better photos tomorrow.

vive la france.

jason.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks pretty swish and I lookforward to seeing some "proper" pics - Never heard of the makers but they obviously know their onions (sorry)

Paul


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

but they obviously know their onions if not their Rugby


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks very super cool sexy long time mister


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

new photos ,im still a bit stunned by how good this watch is - maybe its the way i won it aswell has something to do with it but a cracking watch .










and my pair of lips (careful now fellas).


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I very recently purchased a Lip Croix du Sud, they are ridiculously cheap on french ebay. I too was very impressed with the weight,quality and size.

I got the cheapo standard version, but there are different and more expensive styles in the Croix du Sud (Mermoz) range. I'm also considering getting one of their Spirit of St Louis commemoration watches.

Some of their older and rarer styles do fetch very good money, but the modern stuff is very reasonable and make great beaters.

Cheers

Lee


----------

